# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  LELANG IKAN SQ ex KC berakhir JUMAT 8 APRIL 2016 pk 20.00.

## Dony Lesmana

Dear Sahabat KOIS

karena semakin banyaknya populasi di kolam , dan berakhirnya KC , maka dengan ini akan dilelang ikan2 berikut ini :

1. OCHIBA OGATA 55 cm







2. SHOWA asal UEDERA KOI FARM 55 cm 







KOI KOI ini adalah SHOW QUALITY dan saya berniat memasukkanya sebagai entry peserta di 10th KOIS FESTIVAL 2016

Demikian ketentuannya :

1.  Lelang dimulai pada saat diterbitkan thread ini sampai JUMAT 8 April 2016 pk 21 dengan perpanjangan 10 menit . pk 20.00 - 20.10 akan otomatis diperpanjang dan 21.10 keatas diperpanjang 10 menit dari BID TERAKHIR 

2. IKAN HARUS DIAMBIL pada saat SELESAINYA KOIS FESTIVAl di MGK KEMAYORAN JAKARTA dan jika TIDAK DIAMBIL di KOIS FESTIVAL maka akan dikenakan biaya PENITIPAN Rp 200.000 per hari . dan Biaya kirim ditanggung pemenang lelang

3. HARGA AKHIR LELANG belum termasuk biaya entry KOIS FESTIVAL tapi FREE JASA HANDLING di KOIS FESTIVAL

4. IKAN HARUS SDH DILUNASI PALING LAMBAT SABTU pk 07.00 pagi . 

5. HARGA PEMBUKAAN yaitu :

   OCHIBA        Rp 3.000.000.

   SHOWA        Rp. 4.000.000.

kelipatan lelang adalah Rp 100.000.

DONASI KOIS 5 %

HAPPY BIDDING 

Terima kasih dan Salam 

DONY LESMANA

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MaLuTen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikan sudah 50 cm masih susah ya Om liat jantan betina nya. 
> Tapi kalo liat body dan sirip nya sih sepertinya jantan. Jantan bodi betina. Cocok untuk lomba. Keepingnya super.


Iya om ... saya krg bisa liat kelamin ikan... beda sama org  ::

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ben689

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danies

pagi om dony...ochiba boleh ob +100 ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danies

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danies

ochiba +100

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danies

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danies

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ochiba 4.800.000


Yakkk lanjut

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Yak sdh berakhir...

Ochiba 5.6 jt dan showa 4 jt by f4is4l .. harap menghubungi wa 08161871713... thx

----------


## brandonice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

